# Beginning field



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

THAT is a good way to get started in fieldwork. Carol is wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would LOVE the opportunity to train under Carol! That's awesome!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great way to start!!!! Nice group up there between Carol, Nancy and the Luthys. Have fun!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun. Field training is a blast.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucky, lucky you! Have fun.


----------

